# Hello!



## Mansfy (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi there. I'm a total newb to this forum and to doing any kind of camping in a motored vehicle. I'm starting small and with what I have, which is a Ford Focus! Have spent many an hour puzzling over the build and how to live in the car for a prolonged period. Am now in the process of putting it together. Basically this putting roof bars and roof box on top, building a bed inside, creating thermal/blackout blinds, and buying a few accoutrements such as an inverter, fairy lights, solar shower, etc.

Given my teenage son has very little to do after his GCSEs were cancelled, my rose tinted plan is to just hop in the car, drive north towards Scotland with a couple of guide books and see what happens. We've both camped a fair bit over the years and have wild camped on Dartmoor. Was going to start with annual leave and then challenge myself to see if I could work remotely in my car with my laptop and a dongle for a little while longer. I bought a steering wheel desk and it's surprisingly comfortable to work on.

I'm aware that I could be horribly naive and this could be an unmitigated disaster with nowhere near enough prep!! Hence me seeking out a forum which could help reassure/offer guidance. 

Thanks for reading,
Michelle


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 14, 2020)

Its been done before,no need for inverter use s step up plug for laptop 12v to 19v which goes into cigy socket.
Here is your big prob,toilets water and shower,cooking can be done if a hatch back,good luck and welcome from Co Antrim norn iron.


----------



## Makzine (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Mansfy (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks all


----------



## Mansfy (Jun 14, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Its been done before,no need for inverter use s step up plug for laptop 12v to 19v which goes into cigy socket.
> Here is your big prob,toilets water and shower,cooking can be done if a hatch back,good luck and welcome from Co Antrim norn iron.


Thanks for your comments, feel like we'd be able to keep ourselves topped up with water fairly easily, for showering I have bought a pop up shower tent(!) that is surprisingly easy to pop up and down, so my biggest thing out of those three is the toileting - was just planning on the very rustic digging a hole and using moss method, with the aid of the shower tent if necessary! Or have heard good things about the wonderfully named 'bog in a bag' which looks very small and neat. For cooking we have a trusty Trangia which has served us well over the years. It will be an adventure!


----------



## The laird (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## jeanette (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## landoboguy (Jun 15, 2020)

Well I hope it is a focus estate 
And I admire your get up and do it attitude. If you come up past the north west and need a helping hand give us a shout. there are plenty members who can pffer assistance wherever you go


----------



## Robmac (Jun 15, 2020)

Welcome along.

That's a great way of camping. Keeping it simple - after all, you only have to sleep in the vehicle or shelter from the elements it's all about enjoying the outdoors. I still have a Trangia, ok not as efficient as gas but has cooked me a hot meal on many occasions no matter what the conditions.


----------



## Mansfy (Jun 16, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> Well I hope it is a focus estate
> And I admire your get up and do it attitude. If you come up past the north west and need a helping hand give us a shout. there are plenty members who can pffer assistance wherever you go


It's a hatchback! But have done the measurements and we seem to fit. Got the perfect sized 5cm depth self inflating mattress yesterday so can try us both in situ now. Thanks for the offering of a helping hand- v kind!


----------



## Mansfy (Jun 16, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Welcome along.
> 
> That's a great way of camping. Keeping it simple - after all, you only have to sleep in the vehicle or shelter from the elements it's all about enjoying the outdoors. I still have a Trangia, ok not as efficient as gas but has cooked me a hot meal on many occasions no matter what the conditions.


Thanks, I think if I made it any more complicated I wouldn't have enough bandwidth to make it work. I'm not particularly 'handy'. 

Can't be a trusty Trangia for cooking in all weather!


----------



## Tookey (Jun 16, 2020)

Mansfy said:


> Thanks for your comments, feel like we'd be able to keep ourselves topped up with water fairly easily, for showering I have bought a pop up shower tent(!) that is surprisingly easy to pop up and down, so my biggest thing out of those three is the toileting - was just planning on the very rustic digging a hole and using moss method, with the aid of the shower tent if necessary! Or have heard good things about the wonderfully named 'bog in a bag' which looks very small and neat. For cooking we have a trusty Trangia which has served us well over the years. It will be an adventure!


Moss 

Treat yourself to a toilet roll, old baked bean tin and a lighter,  once your task is complete the used tissue burns down to nothing very quickly. Tissue needs to be relatively uncrushed though, think about how you use paper to lit a fire


----------



## Mansfy (Jun 16, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Moss
> 
> Treat yourself to a toilet roll, old baked bean tin and a lighter,  once your task is complete the used tissue burns down to nothing very quickly. Tissue needs to be relatively uncrushed though, think about how you use paper to lit a fire



Ha! It does sound very rustic doesn't it, and not sure my son would love the idea for very many days on end. I'd read that bog roll takes years to biodegrade and animals can dig it up so was keen to avoid that, but yours is a great idea - thank you. I think leisure centres will be opening soon so may be able to have a swim and complete ablutions in the luxury of a building once every few days.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## mjvw (Jun 16, 2020)

Well done enjoy the freedom from County Durham


----------

